

Practical Guide to GPL Compliance - astrec
http://www.softwarefreedom.org/resources/2008/compliance-guide.html

======
cmars232
Even more practical.. avoid GPL code like the plague, unless you're sure
you'll never have to distribute it.

~~~
notauser
Avoiding GPL code is a great way to make your startup less likely to succeed
as you spend more than you need to reinventing the wheel or buying some in.

Even if you are planning to distribute end user software (or you want to use
AGPL software) the trade offs are more complex than you state.

\- GPLed products can be a selling point, as your customers can feel secure
even if in reality they come to you for support.

\- They can earn you valuable community relation points.

\- Dual license business models may be viable. Non-free plugins to free
products is how Aptana makes money for example.

\- You can still charge for GPL software as you only have to give it to your
customers, although this is mainly true if your customers are unlikely to pass
it on to anyone. (Custom business logic embedded in a GPL application server
wouldn't be cheerfully handed out by customers for example.)

~~~
eru
How likely is it that someone takes your GPL'd code and competes with you,
anyway?

